# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Info for Russian speakers who want to learn Swedish

## Hanna

If anybody wants to learn Swedish I'll help them. Obviously, it's more important to learn English... But just in case, here are the basic facts:  
Swedish is spoken in Sweden and Finland. 
It can be used without any problems at all in Norway and Denmark.  
Swedish/Norwegian/Danish is almost the same language.
Finnish is completely different, similar to Estonian. 
Everybody in Scandinavia likes the other Scandinavian countries.  If you know Swedish, then you can work/live anywhere in Scandinavia.  
Sweden is the biggest country in Scandinavia, by size, population and economy. The nature is the same as most of Russia: Taiga. Steppes and mountains in the North.  
For a Russian person Swedish would be VERY EASY to pronounce. Much easier than English or German. It has only one sound that Russian doesn't have - "h".  
The grammar is quite different from Russian. There are not a lot of words that are similar. In Swedish, definite articles go at the end of the word. 
There are some good Swedish courses in Russian available online. PM me if you want the address. 
Swedish sounds a bit "softer" than both Russian and German. 
Phrases transcribed with cyrillic letters. http://svspb.net/html/svparlor.php

----------

